# 4 Lane Power Supply



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

Hi all,
I recently built one of Gregg Braun's Tuckaway 25 4 lane road courses. The idea was to use it as a portable recruiting device. One of my concerns was with power for the track. Since it is often going to be outside and near liquids, I was concerned about my $125 AG&G power supply.
So I took a chance and ordered a 12v-2a power supply from Omnitron Electronics ($9.99 plus shipping). I am happy to say that in testing this past weekend the power supply ran flawless and the 4 X-Tractions never lacked for power. I cannot speak for it's performance on a larger track and definitely not with cars requiring greater power. But since I wanted to stay at 12v for the rookies, this worked great!
Available here:
http://www.omnitronelectronics.net/...HABLE-REGULATED-DC-POWER-SUPPLY-3-12V-2A.html

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*dang.....great prices*

this one looks really good!

http://www.omnitronelectronics.net/phpstore/html/HY-1802D-MASTECH-DIGITAL-POWER-SUPPLY-0-18VDC0-2A.html


----------



## BRS Hobbies (Feb 16, 2006)

Gary,

Good find on the power supply. You can't beat the price. 

Best regards,
Brian


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm guessing that it would be possible to hook up more than one if it was needed, or even one per lane. Also, by hooking them up in series or parallel you could double the voltage or amperage, correct? At $10 a pop they sound like a steal.
Does it say if the power supply is full or half rectified?

Joe


----------

